

Show HN: Test your Android application in minutes - anshumans
http://skyforge.io

======
anshumans
My cofounder and I created Skyforge with the aim of helping Android developers
get basic testing and validation of their apps quickly and easily, so I'd love
to get feedback from Android developers on whether such a service would help
them or not.

